# Its Carver Blood.. Can you prove it?



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok so, I was interested in a female pitbull out of West Monroe. When I asked bloodline I was told Carver. period. She was heavily pregnant and supposedly Bred to a male pitbull. I asked his bloodline. Carver. Her owners were not cooperative.. AT ALL! She is ADBA reg. and so is the stud. I have her papers and his name and ADBA #. She (Hannah) however, didnt come with a pedigree. I wouldn't not have bought her except, when I seen her, she was VERY underweight, other than the obvious belly full of puppies. I need to know if someone would know how to trace back the dogs of her pedigree. 

Dam: 
ROWE'S "BLACK BETTY" 83200M-28 

SIRE:
MOSES' "BIG MAX" 89400M-87


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Sadie, I'm kinda hinting in your direction lol. If yoiu have the time of course.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

The Daddy's name is Jager 10803AP-74


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

whats the grand sire and dam (s) ... the parents of your dogs parents.


Sire
Dam

Sire 
Dam


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know. I don't have the Ped. Just the actual papers. Thats all the info I have. When I transfer her into my ownership, I am going to apply for the atleast the 4, but hopefully 6 gen- pedigree if no one can find anything. She was having her pups this morning when i left for work! So i have to hurry. At four so far..


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't know of any yards off hand producing nothing but Carver, i have one Bandog where Carver was used in part as a foundation as well as owning another bulldog that was heavily bred Carver but wasn't the only bloodline in 6 generations.. I know a few BYB American Bully yards that claim to be producing Carver hounds but just producing mutts from bulldog blood in 3rd and 4th generation crossed with American Bully blood.

More information would be beneficial or if you know the name of the breeder i can look into it for you as im quite fond of Carver dogs, produce some of the best working stock i've ever seen and handled..


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

If I were you I'd be careful before taking a pup off of that... If you have that many unanswered questions and they are not being 100 with you then move on... something isnt right... good luck none the less..
btw i tried to find info and couldnt find those hounds either..


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

roe1880 said:


> If I were you I'd be careful before taking a pup off of that... If you have that many unanswered questions and they are not being 100 with you then move on... something isnt right... good luck none the less..
> btw i tried to find info and couldnt find those hounds either..


if i'm reading this correctly, he got the pregnant bitch .. not getting just a pup


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

roe1880 said:


> If I were you I'd be careful before taking a pup off of that... If you have that many unanswered questions and they are not being 100 with you then move on... something isnt right... good luck none the less..
> btw i tried to find info and couldnt find those hounds either..


Yep, if you have to :stick: answers out of them either they got some aces and don't feel your fit to take on what the produce or something smells like  and not willing to cooperate with answering.. Either way go with your gut feeling, with the way these hounds are now in days no need to take someone elses genetic disaster and supporting BYB.. And if this breeder is legit most are willing to educate the eager and uneducated if they feel they are not worthy yet of owning such a gem in the rough or they will close their doors in some cases..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So do you just have papers on the mother now or do you have a litter registration with the signature of the sire? If you only have mothers papers you will not be able to even paper the litter and from the sounds of this person how do you know those papers even belong to that dog???


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanx so far guys/gals, I am a she btw  

I bought her because I was absolutely not leaving her there in that condition. Yes, I have the father of the pups listed above and a litter app. with their signature. I can reg. the pups. I had to pay extra for that option though. I don't think they are really a breeder. More of just an avg. joe with a few reg. pits. Apparently, money was tight and they couldn't care for a mother dog and pups. As a matter of fact, I had a friend pick her up for me, so I didn't meet the people. I normally do NOT deal with situations like that, I am hoping to just find a legit bit of blood behind em. The original owner was too drunk to load her in the vehicle the night my friend got her and accordingly, wouldn't give a very detailed answer. They said everyone there was rude and just pretty much ignored them. I'm hoping for more info when I send off for her pedigree in a transfer of ownership.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Your name fooled me.. I thought you were the Associated Press of Arkansas for a minute.. LOL ...

sounds like one of those situations that give the breed a GREAT reputation! Thanks for stepping up even if your still learning about the dogs and the strains..

Best of wishes... Keep us posted *we* are glad to help...


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry about the name thing haha.. I will definately keep you guys posted. I will try to get some pics of the buggers on here too  Ill hopefully discover more later when I get a more extended ped. I hope, by some weird chance, she is decent blooded. Not asking for great (be too far fetched) but decent. Didn't give but $200 for the dog any how.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

cEElint said:


> if i'm reading this correctly, he got the pregnant bitch .. not getting just a pup


WOW... damn now i dont know what to tell her... My honest opinion would probably get me banned from the forum... the only positive thing i can say is good luckand hope things turn out ok..


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

Man buying a pregnant dog? Good luck. Not going to bash u because I believe you can talk til you are blue in the face but experience is the best teacher. Atleast you are a member of a knowledgeable forum unlike some others that just seem to be all about breeding. Anyways 1 of my dogs was supposedly Castillo/wilder and pre Bully Camelot but the "breeder" faked some names on the sire ped so now my baby girl is paperless. Maybe I could call Maury to find the pappy haha. Seriously though don't get your hopes up because your drunk unprofessional breeder doesn't sound legit. Again good luck with her and however many pups she is carrying. Plenty of knowledge and plenty of experienced members.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

APASA said:


> Thanx so far guys/gals, I am a she btw
> 
> I bought her because I was absolutely not leaving her there in that condition. Yes, I have the father of the pups listed above and a litter app. with their signature. I can reg. the pups. I had to pay extra for that option though. I don't think they are really a breeder. More of just an avg. joe with a few reg. pits. Apparently, money was tight and they couldn't care for a mother dog and pups. As a matter of fact, I had a friend pick her up for me, so I didn't meet the people. I normally do NOT deal with situations like that, I am hoping to just find a legit bit of blood behind em. The original owner was too drunk to load her in the vehicle the night my friend got her and accordingly, wouldn't give a very detailed answer. They said everyone there was rude and just pretty much ignored them. I'm hoping for more info when I send off for her pedigree in a transfer of ownership.


If you have the parent's names and registration numbers and they provided you with some sort of bill of sale you can get paper's on your dog. Send them off pay the small fee to have them send you back the pedigree and then post them up online and we can tell you how the dog is bred. If the dog is having a litter of pups it's beneficial for you to know how those pup's are bred so if you can get paper's on them that's what you should do. Until I see the pedigree I don't know how the dog is bred and the people who bred the dog sound like worthless POS BYB's so whatever they told you just put that out of your mind and wait for the papers from the ADBA. Once you do the transfer of ownership and get those papers you can post them up and I can help you out from there.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, I am sending off for a transfer of ownership in the next day or so. I kno I have been slow, but my money is tight! Just curious.. Does anyone know Greasy Corner Kid? I might be getting a pup off of him. I have a buddy who is possibly going to help me out. What da you guys think. I have checked out his site, but Idk much about him as a person.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

males



















females



























All pups are spoken for btw


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm confused. Don't you have Momma and a litter ofpups on the ground? Why are you looking at other pups? That's a full time job right there


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Kingsgurl said:


> I'm confused. Don't you have Momma and a litter ofpups on the ground? Why are you looking at other pups? That's a full time job right there


Im not keeping all these pups lol. And it's not that bad, they have a good momma. All I have to do is feed her, worm the litter, and check in on em everyday. The vet said they are fat and heathly. They are about to start eating a little solid dog food though. The pic above is right at three weeks. But they are almost four now. It's sad, but hannah has gained more (real) weight (not puppy belly) nursing seven pups than she had while she was prego.

And even if I am looking for another pup, I wont be getting one any time real soon. No more on the spot buys.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

I really have to say I am impressed with the way the pups are turning out. I'd never dreamed they'd look this good. They are 4wks 3days today and I almost do want to keep them all. They are big little hunks, weighing from just under 6 lbs to right at 7 lbs! I kno they are still young, but they are wide chested, heavyboned, big footed little fellers. Also each pup has clear eyes, and ears, bright pink gums and tongues, and a wet nose. I have seen so many litter of APBT with thin skinned, pale gumed, bloated bellied, dazed expressioned pups. Most often these litters looked wormy, but I've had the breeder swear they wormed them regularly and that it was just a "puppy stage" Honestly, it's no stage I want my pups to endure.

Also, on the topic of worming, I started them on pyrantel pamoate. It takes care of hook worms and round worms. I gave them their first dose on the friday during their third week. And their second dose Sunday of their fourth week. The directions say worm weeks: 2,3,4,6,8,10... I also have some other wormer that is supposed to take care of seven types of worm I believe. Not sure what all species, I know round, hook, and tape atleast though. I am thinking of starting it in two weeks for their sixth week worming. I was told to give 1cc per 10lbs, and to actually only give half of that amount to the pup. So a 10lb pup would get 1/4 cc. It is supposed to be call Albenzol? I think, I do not remember, something with an A. The bottle only has the dosage instructions with an "A" on the lid. I purchased it from the vet.

Ive also started giving them about thirty minutes with a pan of puppy food. It is dry and pretty hard, they can't eat it well, but I figure they are still a bit young. The pups have a good appetite for it, just do not injest much at a time, mostly sniff it around the pan, and mouth it. I have heard its hard to get them to eat dry food again once you start adding water, and that canned puppy foods give them the runs. I am feeding Diamond.

They are a bit hesitant when it comes to handling. I tried to handle them as little as possible until about three weeks, where I started to hold em and pet em for small amounts of time. Now, I can get a few of the bolder pups to approach me, but when I reach out to touch them, they shrink back. I guess it will take patience. Suggestions?

Goodness, I sound like I've never had a puppy before, much less a litter. This _is_ my first litter without the physical guidence of an educated breeder (or an accidental breeding between my childhood yard mutts and the neighbors' roaming Cassinovas)....And, it is my first APBT litter.

I will appreciate any advice and tips. I want to raise them healthy and right. 
Thanx
Aint Pit, Aint **it, Association (APASA)


----------

